# Random Pretty Girl and Fatboy



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Here are some randoms I took of Pretty Girl and Fatboy.This is their first meeting together after being apart for several weeks due to her being in heat.
It's funny,he comes in after running around and lays over the vent to cool off.
I love the last one.His ears were folded back while in his crate.I thought he looked like Mickey Mouse.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Haha its Mickey Mouse!!!
I love the pix, and yay for Pretty Girl! You survived lol


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

LOl!Yep I sure did!:roll:
Thanks for the kind words girl.And what in the heck are you doing up this late?Sorry,that's the mother in me coming out.lol


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

He's so happy to be around her now .... that last pic is so funny 
They look great Lisa !


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

DueceAddicTed said:


> He's so happy to be around her now .... that last pic is so funny
> They look great Lisa !


Thanks so much Ronnie!I'm trying so hard with this boy.He went from being a very scared and skiddish dog,not trusting anybody,to a very loveable creature always willing to please.I'm glad to see that it appears my hard work is paying off.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Awesome job then Lisa ... cause I cannot tell by these photos he is scared or skittish. You know how sometimes it shows in their eyes not in his tho ... cept for his I'm in crate sad face lol


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks so much.That put a smile on my face.

That's a 'i'm in crate sad face cause i can't figure out how to not pee on the carpet' face!:rofl: :hammer:


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

lol awesome pics!!! the last one is funny...thanks for sharing...quit holdin out on the pics...we love em


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks John!I would post more,but I figured my doggies ain't doing nothing special to warrent me posting pics constantly.
And I get more replies when I only post every couple months.Better then just 4 people saying nice pics.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Love your baby dogs, Sergeant Dixie! Pretty Girl is one seriously pretty girl!! She looks like she has chocolate drizzled on her! Love it! How old are your babies? I'm going to have to demand you post more pics of them. I'm going to show these to Brayden later today and he will say "More pupppppies, Mom" so make sure your battery is charged and take some please ma'am. Oh and your dogs don't have to do anything to take a picture of them silly... lmao


> I would post more,but I figured my doggies ain't doing nothing special to warrent me posting pics constantly.


As if mine do? Please... dude sits in the SAME position every time. I basically have the same pic on my computer 8,000 times. lol :roll::roll::roll::rofl:
Anyway, I take at least one picture of Kangol and Brayden every day so I'll always have it. Yeah I am picture obsessed but I know one day I won't be able to take pictures of Kangol but I'll have thousands to look at.:woof:


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Looking good. See ya again in 2 months lol.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Ahh! There's my favorite brindle baby girl!! Lisa, you know I love me some Pretty Girl! And Fatboy is really startin to come out of his shell, isn't he!? Look at him! I love your description of his facial expression, though.. too funny!


Dixieland said:


> That's a 'i'm in crate sad face cause i can't figure out how to not pee on the carpet' face!


 That's just priceless!! Lmao!


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

Haha, My 2 year old daughter loves Mickey Mouse and she was looking at the picture saying mouse!!!

We use to have a chow/lab mix that would come in and go straight for the air vent and lay there for an hour on top of it.:woof:


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Love your baby dogs, Sergeant Dixie! Pretty Girl is one seriously pretty girl!! She looks like she has chocolate drizzled on her! Love it! How old are your babies? I'm going to have to demand you post more pics of them. I'm going to show these to Brayden later today and he will say "More pupppppies, Mom" so make sure your battery is charged and take some please ma'am. Oh and your dogs don't have to do anything to take a picture of them silly... lmao
> As if mine do? Please... dude sits in the SAME position every time. I basically have the same pic on my computer 8,000 times. lol :roll::roll::roll::rofl:
> Anyway, I take at least one picture of Kangol and Brayden every day so I'll always have it. Yeah I am picture obsessed but I know one day I won't be able to take pictures of Kangol but I'll have thousands to look at.:woof:


Well thank you very much for the kind words!
Fatboy just turned 1 and Pretty Girl is almost 4.
Ok I'll start taking more pics.I just usually reserve most of my card space for the kids.But I do have some pics I just took the other day of my disabled son trying to ride on Pretty Girls back.I can just post those for now.


buzhunter said:


> Looking good. See ya again in 2 months lol.


lmao!Thanks Buz!


ThaLadyPit said:


> Ahh! There's my favorite brindle baby girl!! Lisa, you know I love me some Pretty Girl! And Fatboy is really startin to come out of his shell, isn't he!? Look at him! I love your description of his facial expression, though.. too funny! That's just priceless!! Lmao!


thanks Bev!Your too kind!
Yep,now that Fatboy is finally loosened up and secure here his personality is coming out.He's quite the character!


aprilortego said:


> Haha, My 2 year old daughter loves Mickey Mouse and she was looking at the picture saying mouse!!!
> 
> We use to have a chow/lab mix that would come in and go straight for the air vent and lay there for an hour on top of it.:woof:


HAHA!Normally he's right on top of it and I have to get him to move to let the air flow better.lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO that last pic is totally priceless  Dosia looks like that sometimes too 
They both look great. Glad to see they can get along and play too that's awesome


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Your pups look very content now, and I love your pit "mouse". Seeing your boy next to the air vent reminds me of how glad I am that Fall is about here...too darn hot this summer! Very nice pups and pics


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Saint Francis said:


> Your pups look very content now, and I love your pit "mouse". Seeing your boy next to the air vent reminds me of how glad I am that Fall is about here...too darn hot this summer! Very nice pups and pics


Thanks!
I know what you mean about the heat.It's been no problem getting Fatboy to put a little bit of weight on since he can't run out side too much.But I've been trying to get some weight off Pretty Girl and it's quite challenging when she can't run too much.I'll be so glad when fall gets here!


----------

